# need some opinions



## jrf11 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like some input. My neo Primato finally succumbed to terminal rust. The seat tube and chain stays were turning to lace. So I'm trying to decide how to replace it. I'm thinking of a new neo Primato, "updating" to a Corum or having a very well respected local frame builder (Toby Stanton) build me a new frame. The cost is similar for all three. I seem to be stuck deciding between the options. 

I'm 61 years old and ride about 120 miles per week. I ride pretty hard, do long training rides, intervals etc but no racing or aspirations to be competitive. The lbs, even those that carry De Rosa, all push very hard towards carbon, either Look, Willier, Jamis or Cervelo. I'm not really into vintage for its own sake but I will say that I love the look of the traditional steel bike. And I really loved the ride of the De Rosa. I have no experience on a carbon bike. Finally my "rain bike" is a 90's Concorde squadra (el tubing), a very nice Italian lugged steel ride.

thanks in advance


----------

